# Ripple o rizado



## electroaficionado (Oct 2, 2007)

Anduve investigando un poco el tema pero no termine de entender que es el ripple en una senal, por lo que vi es una oscilación el los niveles de tensión de la misma.
En especial en fuentes de alimentacion, por que se produce? Como se soluciona? Cuales son sus efectos?
Agradeceria cualquier información.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Cuando rectificas lo que haces es "Dar vuelta" uno de los semiciclos, suponte el inferior lo inviertes a superior, lo que te da una forma de honda parecida a un monton de señoritas "Pulposas" asoleandose en la arena todas muy juntitas y todas con el hombligo hacia arriba (Me fui un poco al cuerno), bueno esa forma de honda pulsante tiene puntos de maxima tension instantanea y puntos minimos = 0, para lograr continua aplicas esta a un capacitor.
El capacitor lo que hace es tomar corriente de los semiciclos y devolverla a la carga cuando la tension pasa por valor cero o sea integra la forma de honda y te devuelve una continua, como el capacitor no es magico trabaja hasta cierto valor de consumo, a partir de alli permite que mas componente de la alterna rectificada valla a la carga.

Se soluciona con un regulador de tension que evite que pase esa componente de alterna


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Analogias como esa hacen mas divertida la electronica jejeje.
Los reguladores suelen eliminar totalmente el ripple o se hace necesario poner filtros adicionales a su salida? porque vi unos circuitos en switching que usan un conjunto LC a su salida, mientras que los reguladores lineales suelen usar capacitores de menor valor que los de entrada y me preguntaba si tenia que ver con esto.
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

Lo que hacen las fuentes switching, en lugar de rectificar una señal senoidal de señoritas  , rectifican una señal de alta frecuencia más parecida a una onda cuadrada. Estas ondas tienen muchísimas componentes de alta frecuencia que pueden alterar el funcionamiento de algunos equipos. Para eso se le ponen redes RLC en la salida para eliminar ese comportamiento indeseado.
No es el ripple causado por lo que explicó fogonazo, es ruido por las conmutaciones violentas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 3, 2007)

Resultaron ser mas aburridas las fuentes switching jejejeje
Gracias francisco quedo clarísimo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Moraleja: Me quedo con las señoritas
Los reguladores lineales necesitan algun filtrado a la salida porque pueden aparecer alguna que otra oscilacion o inestabilidad (NO en todos), para asegurarce de que esto no ocurra se colocan los capacitores.


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola amigo electroaficionado, para que entiendas un poco que es voltaje de rizado aqui te dejo un grafico para lo chequees. El voltaje de rizado no es otra cosa que un voltaje de corriente alterna que esta presente dentro de la componente de DC y es causada por la carga y descarga del condensador de filtrado. La frecuencia de la corriente de rizado depende de si la rectificacion es de media onda o de onda completa y la capacidad del condensador de salida la puedes calcular para minimo factor de rizado con la expresion del grafico.
Espero que te sirva de algo.ok.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Muchas gracias, había visto los gráficos pero no esas fórmulas que vienen muy bien para el diseño.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya los tienes en el comentario de: Juan Romero Alvarado
Ahy tienes un rectificador de onda completa de 2 diodos con transformador de 2 salidas.

¿ Que formulas necesitas ?


----------



## electron222 (Mar 23, 2009)

Es cierto Un condensador mas grande el rizado es menor, pero esto puede traer consecuencia ya que los diodos rectificadores conducirán en un tiempo menor por lo tanto apareciendo picos de corrientes que son muy dañinos, por eso se maneja ya cantidades de rizado para Monofacico el rizado seria menor igual al 10%, para un rectificador de 3 fases por si solo el rizado esta entre 5% y 4.2%.
Todo esto con la formula que coloco "Juan Romero"


----------



## serrano_10 (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola electrón222, espero que aún andes por aquí, ya va a hacer un año de este post. No he abierto otro post *pOR qUE* creo que me ocurre algo parecido a o que se comenta arriba. Tengo un circuito que entrega una salida que varía entre los 0,12V y 1,64V según gire o no un potenciometro. La cuestión es que ese voltaje oscila más de lo que desearía. ¿Existe alguna forma sencilla de eliminarlo?¿Un condensador me valdría?¿Cómo escojo su valor?

Saludos


----------



## erwinchicana (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola , tengo un problema , quiero calcular el voltaje de rizo de mi circuito pero no me sale , será que algo estoy haciendo mal, ahí les dejo mi circuito, yo he empleado ésta formula:
VR=IDC/FC pero no me sale, según mi simulación me debería de salir 11.25 V pero no me sale, ayúdenme por favor, el condensador que estoy usando es de 4.7 uF y mi corriente es de 25 mA. Entonces debería ser :
VR=25mA/120X4.7uF pero cuando opero esto me sale 44 V y es mucho, tal ves me este equivocando, por eso acudo a ustedes.


----------



## denis92 (Jun 10, 2011)

El período de voltage de rizado a que se refiere ? Supongo que es el tiempo que dura el capacitor en hacer la descarga, no ?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Se refiere al periodo total, es decir, T1 + T2
T1: tiempo de carga y T2: tiempo de descarga.

saludos!!


----------



## toresila (Jun 18, 2011)

Es energía de lo que se habla,  excelente ejemplo yo diría, aparecen y desaparecen, el capacitor y el inductor solo se oponen a que desaparezcan y como resultado el rizo, cuanta carga tienes que tan rapido desaparecen, las fuentes lineales es a 60 o 120 veces en un segundo para América y las conmutadas por arriba de las 20.000 veces por segundo, por ello su eficiencia, esas preciosas senoides se verían cuadradas o planas (una pendiente)


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 23, 2011)

electroaficionado dijo:


> Muchas gracias, había visto los gráficos pero no esas fórmulas que vienen muy bien para el diseño.
> Saludos


Si a un capacitor de alto valor le agregar un LM78xx o LM79xx, le bajas mas el rizado, aunque agregándole éste LM podes ponerle un capacitor de menor capacidad.


----------



## hetfield817 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una duda respecto a este tema. En una fuente regulada con LM317, seteada a una tensión de 9,5V de salida fijos con un capacitor de 2200uF/16V en paralelo con uno de .1uF a la entrada y uno de 100uF/16V en paralelo con otro de .1uF a la salida tengo un riple que para mi necesidad es excesivo. 
Lo puse en un osciloscopio digital, el cual me mide un riple de 64mV a una frecuencia exacta de 50Hz. Aumenté el valor del electrolítico de la entrada pero no mejoró nada. ¿Que sugieren? Es para una aplicación de audio y el ruido es insoportable  
Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2012)

hetfield817 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo una duda respecto a este tema. En una fuente regulada con LM317, seteada a una tensión de 9,5V de salida fijos con un capacitor de 2200uF/16V en paralelo con uno de .1uF a la entrada y uno de 100uF/16V en paralelo con otro de .1uF a la salida tengo un riple que para mi necesidad es excesivo.
> Lo puse en un osciloscopio digital, el cual me mide un riple de 64mV a una frecuencia exacta de 50Hz. Aumenté el valor del electrolítico de la entrada pero no mejoró nada. ¿Que sugieren? Es para una aplicación de audio y el ruido es insoportable
> Gracias y saludos!!



¿ Que tensión hay a la entrada del LM317 ?


----------



## powerful (Mar 15, 2012)

Si empleas onda completa tu rizado disminuiría y sería obviamente de 100Hz.


----------



## hetfield817 (Mar 15, 2012)

A la entrada del LM317 hay 12,73V. Tiene razón powerful, es de 100Hz porque rectifico onda completa. Debo haber medido mal en el osciloscopio. Gracias por las respuestas. Estuve leyendo un poco de teoría y concluí que los capacitores deben ser chicos, porque al conectar la carga, aumento la corriente de consumo y disminuyo el tiempo de descarga de los capacitores, que no pueden amortiguar el cambio. ¿se entiende? Voy a ver si agrando el capacitor a 4700uF (más del doble) y mejora algo... Saludos!!!


----------



## toresila (Oct 25, 2014)

Saludos, no se porque me llegó éste correo pero al leer me llamó la atención, ojo en teoría dos capacitores en conexión paralelo, la resultante es la sumatoria, luego pues que sucede con la colocación así de los capacitores, pues el segmento de cable del paralelo tiene impedancia y es un filtro fi, trabaja para algunos armónicos que creo no es el caso ya que algunos milivolts no es problema, se pueden tener inclusive Volts y no pasa nada, creo el problema es con tus tierras o lo que se conoce como zumbido y en audio se debe a que el negativo del circuito rectificador de la fuente no es el mismo que el que polariza al lm317, ese si es el problema.


----------

